# lost belkin cd driver



## wilamfnl (Dec 3, 2008)

hello please help

I have lost the installation disc for my belkin wireless g adapter. i still have the adapter its self but as i have a new computer i need to re-install it , does any one know where i can download the setup driver form.

here is the specs for my adapter hope this makes it clean which one i have i cant really be any clearer,

thank you for your help

specifications: Network Standards IEEE 802.11g
Range Up to 400ft*
Security WPA, WPA2, 64-bit/128-bit encryption
Specifications Interface USB 1.0, 1.1, 2.0
System Requirements

* PC running Windows 2000, XP, or Vista
* PC with available USB Port

Available at these Belkin distributors:	Part #
D&H	F5D7050
Ingram Micro	E17351
Synnex	BEL-F5D7050
Tech Data	369173
Package Includes

* Quick Installation Guide
* User Manual on CD-ROM
* Wireless G USB Adapter with desktop stand


Color: Black

UPC: 722868501740
Related Products


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

http://www.belkin.com/support/


----------

